# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Chinese - Cyrillic - Latin

## Ilkay

Can someone give me the equivalents of these Chinese names in Roman letters? 
- Чжоу синьчэн
- Хуан Дингуй
- Ли Цзиньвэнь 
- У Сяоцю

----------


## JJ

Таблица Палладия: http://www.daochinasite.com/study/pallad.shtml
Zhou Xinchen
Huang Dinggui
Li Jingwen
Wu Xiaoqiu

----------

